# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Περιφερειακά Η/Υ] Crypto diva ανταπτορας

## aser

Ο ανταπτορας αυτος επιτρεπει την συνδεση με εξωτερικες συσκευες εικονας/ηχου, το προβλημα ειναι οτι 2 καλωδια μου κοπικαν και δεν εχω εικονα μηπως καποιος εχει το ιδιο και μπορει να μου πει σε πια πιν συνδεονται.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## aser

Up μπας και βρεθει φως.

----------

